# Got The Fight Video!!!!!!



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

http://home.comcast.net/~sham/bullswizardsbrawl.mpg

:worship:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Not Working


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Works for me. What does it say to you?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Just doesn't load, comes up and stays as a white screen


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

it works man, its just a big file so its gonna take a while to download it.

EDIT: It definately works people so don't stress lol. I just tried it then, so enjoyyy.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Jesus christ.....that is ****ing awesome~!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Just doesn't load, comes up and stays as a white screen



It's 13.9 meg. Stick with it. It's worth it. Save target as, instead.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

haha hows haywood. hits davis and then runs off haha. gotta love it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Can not find Server

Download timed out


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Brenda also twatted Chandler in the chops last year (or was it two years ago?). I don't think he likes us. And you know what? I don't think we like him either.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Worked for me. Hilarious clip.

I'm not sure what's funnier...Haywood punching AD then running away terrified, or Curry coming in and puching him in the nuts when he's pinned down. :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Great stuff ShamBulls. I love this type of thing, and I've never liked AD so much as I do right now. Thats really what a team of youth needs, a guy whos got their back and not afraid to fight for them. AD really sent a message tonight to our players. This will bring them together. 

Hayewood and Hughes are punks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That kid. He's everywhere. I've seen him 4x today. 2x already on sportscenter and at least 20x during this preseason. Is he the new mascot?

































Give me that ticket!








So if Hinrich makes the free throw, I get a free big mac?
















Come on Kirk! 100 pts! (no seriously, not a joke)


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

CLASSIC!!! Thank you Shambulls


Anncr on Haywood running away from AD: "If Haywood backs up any faster he'll need a French passport"-ha!

How about Eddy's weak *** cheap shot to the "family jewels"! At least he showed a little emotion for once.


----------



## MiSTa iBN (Jun 16, 2002)

Was that Haywood or Jamison?? Haywood a weak *** *****


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i wateched that video ten times since i downloaded it, but i cant get any tired of watching it again and again......!!!
great stuff sham !!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brendan Haywood is the epitome of the word soft. LOL. Run away, run away.

Who is he Cobra Commander? :laugh:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Arenas and Haywood are a bunch of punk *** *****es. 

Loved Haywoods punch and run techinque  "oh no did I just through a punch at Antonio Davis, I best run now" 

Eddy Curry for a 7 footer sure isn't a fighter, throwing punches at guys balls.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> If Haywood backed up any faster, he would've of gotten a French Passport


 lol


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> Eddy Curry for a 7 footer sure isn't a fighter, throwing punches at guys balls.


Isn't that pretty much what you would expect from Eddy? Quite frankly, I'm surprised he even got involved.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> That kid. He's everywhere. I've seen him 4x today. 2x already on sportscenter and at least 20x during this preseason. Is he the new mascot?
> 
> 
> ...


ADHD kid is hilarious! In an earlier preseason game, they showed him going absolutely ballistic in the crowd and then, 10 minutes later, out like a light! :laugh: 

Thanks for the vid, Sham. It was all caused by a dirty play by Hughes, who better get fined. Eddy will get suspended for his nut job, too, I'm guessing. It was a cheap shot, yes, but it made me laugh.

Does anyone know if Ruffin was ejected because he came off the bench? Was he on the floor at the time? I can't think of any other reason he would have been ejected, outside of the refs just making a dumb mistake.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Great clip. That was a pretty weak tag Haywood landed -- more of a straight arm to the jaw than a punch.

The bonus part is AD and Eddy won't get suspended until the beginning of the regular season, so we have some built-in excuses for losing the first few games!

Who knows, though. Maybe this outburst will pull the team together. They apparently put together a nice rally once the mess was (sort of) sorted out.

Wish I could have watched it.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Thanks, ShamBulls. I didn't see it live, so this was great.

I'm glad Deng didn't get hurt. Hughes didn't think much of it, but Deng came close to getting undercut badly.

What the hell was Eddy thinking? Jeez!


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Great stuff ShamBulls. I love this type of thing, and I've never liked AD so much as I do right now. Thats really what a team of youth needs, a guy whos got their back and not afraid to fight for them. AD really sent a message tonight to our players. This will bring them together.
> 
> Hayewood and Hughes are punks.


im with ya,maybe we should start a AD bandwagon now hehe..

i wish we would have just cleared the bench,no way any of our guys should have let something like that go with out someone getting beat down..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know why people are saying Eddy can't fight. Any Street Fighter fans in here? Eddy went Sonny Chiba on Brenda.

Eddy is a true street fighter. I mean, Hughes throwing Hinrich into Deng wasn't exactly fair, nor was Haywood throwing a punch over the ref. Fair turn is a *****. Eddy knew the score. He just evened things up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

More than the fight, I was even more impressed with Deng's behind the back dribble to get the layup.

On that particular play, Tom Dore calls Larry Hughes "AD" He seems to be getting everyones name wrong. Get glasses!

Bulls fight (28 megs) 3 minutes if you're still interested. You can also see the blackouts that occur. How gay.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> More than the fight, I was even more impressed with Deng's behind the back dribble to get the layup.
> 
> On that particular play, Tom Dore calls Larry Hughes "AD" He seems to be getting everyones name wrong. Get glasses!
> ...


im getting 386k Download speeds off that server,thats nice..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:rofl: I can't get enough of watching Curry taking his time to get in the perfect punch in the groin! :rofl:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> 
> 
> im getting 386k Download speeds off that server,thats nice..


it's my boss' server. SHHH!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Awsome stuff Shambulls!

Thanks , I've just seen it for the 5th time straight:laugh:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

:jawdrop: <- Brendan Haywoods face after receiving a fist to the groin by Eddy Curry. Iam pretty damn glad that the bulls atleast have some fire in them, Heck this whole thing shows me that Hinrich is no *****, and that atleast these guys have each others backs. AD had all the right in the world to go after haywood after he shoved Hinrich away from Hughes. Ive been listening to The score all day today and iam kinda dissapointed in how they keep attacking Eddy CUrry for his cheap shot when Brendan Haywood was obviously the trouble maker. Haywood got what he deserved and omg what a coward he cheap shots AD and then runs away from him like a little school girl, reminds me of high school.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry punched him in the gut. Its just a bad camera angle that doesn't fall in Eddy's favor. If a 7 footer like Eddy punches you in the ball, your down, and out.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

Haywood must not like the Bulls b/c we have and have had so many Dukies in the recent past.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

My goodness ... Curry is **** crazy :laugh: 

I wouldn't be Haywood balls


----------

